# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Feochromocytoom

## sandrakremer

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Sandra ik ben 38 jaar. Ik ben al een jaar of 5 erg aan het kwakkelen aanvallen spugen hart door het dollen soms dacht ik dat mn hart zou stoppen of mn hoofd zou ontploffen ik kan alleen weer rustig worden na dat ik gespuugd heb door op de koude vloer te liggen omdat ik anders mn teperatuur niet omlaag krijg enzv (wat ik op deze site lees is zoo herkenbaar Ik las dat iemand schreef dat zn termostaat stuk was nou dat roep ik dus ook al jaren) niet te achter halen waarom of waarvan al drie jaar geleden naar een internist gestuurd maar die kon na een lang traject niets vinden. Ik werd er gek van dus ben ik ermee gestopt en heb leren omgaan met mn aanvallen wat een hele klus was omdat je iedere x weer iets moet laten ik heb heel veel gedanst maar dat was niet meer mogelijk na de zomer was het weer heel erg zo erg dat mn man me weer maar de dokter gesleept heeft en ja hoor waar ik al bang voor was weer het hele traject in mn nieuwe internist uit het AMC nam me wel al meteen sirieus niet van zoals de vorige "tja maar mevrouw u rookt ook dus.... " weer heel wat onderzoeken en toen de MRI omdat ze dacht dat het wel in darmen kon zitten. tijdens de MRI kreeg ik een aanval niet prettig maar ik dacht ha mooi misschien zien ze nu eidelijk iets. Ik kwam spugend die tunnel uit. Ja hoor bij de uitslag deze week bleek er een Feochromocytoom van ruim 8 cm in/bij mn rechter bij nier te zitten. Nu wacht ik op bericht voor verdere onderzoeken en een bezoek aan de endocrinoloog. Kan iemand me vertellen wat me te wachten staat?? 

Groetjes en veel sterkte allemaal,

San

----------


## Ger

Hallo San,

Ik deel de spanning met jou, Ik sta ook te wachten op een operatie.
Ik heb 18 april mijn eerste afspraak met de chirurg. Ik zal je laten weten wat mij allemaal te gebeuren staan, hoewel het voor een ieder weer heel anders kan zijn.
Succes, sterkte en groeten,
Ger


ps.: Ik ontdekt vandaag pas dat jij jouw bericht hier hebt staan. Ik had mijn verhaal al toegevoelg bij de thread van 'Rianne'.

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Ger,

Bedankt voor je reactie en heel veel sterkte 18 April, Weet je al hoelang je het ziekenhuis in moet als ik vragen mag? weet jij hoe die dingen ontstaan die van mij is 8 bij 8 cm weet jij ook hoelang je jij hem al had en hoe hard ze groeien? Ik moet zelf pas 27 april naar de edocrinoloog en hoop dat hij niet eerst weer moet testen, maar we zien het wel.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Sandra

----------


## Ger

Hallo Sandra,

Mijn stand van zaken:
Ik ben vanmiddag (18 april) naar de chirurg geweest en eigenlijk was ik zo weer klaar. Hij leek was pissed omdat er geen MRI was aangevraagd. Er is wel een tumor gesignaleerd op de nucleaire scan maar daarop is niet duidelijk te zien hoe groot deze is. De chirurg heeft mij ook doorgestuurd naar de longarts i.v.m. mijn astmatische aanvallen gedurende de hooikoortsperiode. 
Vandaag zijn röntgenfoto's gemaakt en morgen is een longfunctie onderzoek en aansluitend een afspraak bij de longarts.
Afhankelijk van de afspraak voor de MRI (die nog doorgebeld wordt) moet ik een nieuwe afspraak maken bij de chirurg (2-3 weken).

Mijn vragen aan hem:Wat houdt de operatie in en wat wordt er gedaan?
Over de operatie kon hij mij nog niet veel zeggen, Het zal in eerste instantie een kijkoperatie worden en afhankelijk of het zo verholpen kan worden, wordt er anders overgegaan op een klassieke operatie: het mes er in! 
Inhoudelijk gaat hij pas tekst en uitleg geven wanneer hij de MRI heeft. Dan kan hij hierover meer vertellen. De grootte van de tumor is medebepalend voor de keuze van de manier van opereren.
Hij kan ook niets zeggen over de duur van de operatie. Wat hij wel kon zeggen was dat de bloeddruk laag moet zijn, omdat er tijdens de operatie de bloeddruk flink gaat stijgen en daarom moet de uitgangswaarde laag zijn. Ik moet dus doorgaan met de medicatie en enkele keren per dag de bloeddruk meten. 

Moet de operatie acuut, is de tumor goedaardig/kwaadaardig?
Ik heb gevraagd of de operatie acuut is; dat is het niet, wel is zeker dat de tumor en de bijnier er uit moeten. Hij zei dat deze tumoren meestal goedaardig zijn, maar het pas definitief gezegd kan worden wanneer het onderzocht is. 

Hoe lang is de opnameduur en de herstelperiode en wanneer ik weer aan het werk kan? 
Hierover kan hij nog niets zeggen omdat hij niet weet hoe groot de tumor is, wat voor soort operatie het wordt en hoe deze verloopt.

Ik zal in ieder geval op dieet moeten om extra kilo's ervan af te krijgen, dat werkt in voordeel bij de operatie. Overgewicht kan een belemmering zijn, maar hij heeft zich er nog niet over uitgelaten of het een werkelijke belemmering is. 
Het consult duurde ongeveer 5 minuten en wordt vervolgd over 2-3 weken.
Dat was het voor nu.

Gisteren nog longfoto's gemaakt, vandaag een longfunctie-onderzoek en een consult bij de longarts. Dan is het wachten op de MRI en een nieuwe afspraak bij de chirurg.

Veel succes en sterkte, groeten,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Hoi,

Weer een dag verder. 
Na bezoek aan longarts worden nog 2 extra onderzoeken gedaan i.v.m. astmatische klachten door hooikoorts. De longarts wilde dit nog doen voordat hij zijn resulatten aan de chirurg doorgeeft. Dus nog erst een Stikstof-oxydemeting (om stikstofoxyde gehalte in de longen te ebpalen en een Bronciale histamine provocatie, waar ik in oplopende doseringen histamine krijg toegediend en dan wordt steeds het longvolume gemeten.
Ik dacht dat ik alles gehad had, maar de malle molen blijft doordraaien.
Wordt vervolgd!
Groet,
Ger

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Ger,

Tjeetje wat een verhaal joh het zit niet echt mee ik hoop voor je dat de MRI uitsluitsel kan geven. Wat naar dat je zoveel lichamelijke klachten hebt Ik moet vrijdag a.s. voor het eerst naar de Edocrinoloog maar er is al wel een MRI gemaakt en daar was de Feochromocytoom duidelijk zichtbaar ik heb hem op de foto's bij de internist gezien 8 bij 8cm niet echt te missen. verder heb ik ook geen hogebloeddruk of overgewicht dus hoop ik dat ik snel geholpen kan worden. Ik baal zo van het niets kunnen doen iet dansen, uitgaan FF te veel ,warmte, inspanning enzv en ik zit weer tegen een aanval aan te hikken en ik wil kosten wat het kost geen aanval meer voor vrijdag.

Hou je taai,

Groeten,

Sandra

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Ger,

Een update, Ik was bij de endocrinoloog geweest voor de uitslag van 24 uur urinen enzv het ging snel de uitslegen waren nog niet binnen maar er was geen twijfel meer ze zagen aan in mn bloed waarden die 3.2/2.5 moeten zijn bij mij waren ze 19.00/22.50 dus zsm opareren de chirurg kwam erbij ze hebben me alles verteld over de oparatie beste en slechtste senario omdat ik de chirurg niet meer zie voor de op. Ik heb geen hogenbloed druk maar wel medicijnen ter voorkoming en moet geen aanvallen meer krijgen ik heb 22 mei een afspraak met de anestesist en dan gaan ze plannen wanneer ik het zieken huis in moet ik weet wel dat ik al een week voor de oparatie op genomen wordt ter voorbereiding daar baal ik van maar ja als alles mee zit ben ik met een paar maanden weer helemaal goed en kan ik weer gaan leven 
.

Grt ,

San

----------


## Ger

Hi San,

Ik heb vandaag een gesprek gehad met de chirurg, het is op zijn zachts gezegd verrassend. 
Ik zal de samenvatting hieronder weergeven.
Misschien is het een beetje een kliniek opsomming van feiten, maar het is vooral voor mijzelf geweest om alles nog eens duidelijk op een rij te zetten wat er besproken is. Ik hoop dat de weergave volledig is.
Ik weet ook niet of ik blij moet zijn met dit gesprek, ik word nu niet geopereerd, maar de uitkomsten van de onderzoeken stellen mij nog niet volkomen gerust. Ik had opgekeken tegen dit gesprek omdat ik niet graag opgenomen wilde worden en ik er van uit ging dat ik vandaag de opnamedatum zou horen. Ik had mij er al schoorvoetend bij neergelegd dat ik een poosje afhankelijk zou zijn van anderen m.b.t. mijn ADL......... Gelukkig gaat dat nu niet door, dat vind ik voor nu het pluspunt, maar het aantal vraagtekens is toegenomen. Zeker ook door de vraagtekens die de chirurg heeft. Ik kan niet anders doen dan afwachten en maar gewoon weer: 'aon de geng' gaan. 

Naar aanleiding van gesprek met de chirurg:
	Op de MRI was op de linker bijnier eigenlijk geen duidelijk feochromocytoom te zien, dus geen gezwel. 
	Wel was er een wazig gebied te zien, mogelijk het gezwel, van ongeveer 2 cm groot, maar dat kon hij pas duidelijk krijgen bij een operatie. Maar hij denkt dat het gezwel er wel zit.
	Op de MRI was wel te zien dat bij, of net boven, de rechter nier een hypervasculaire nodus was (soort knobbel) die onder het middenrif gesitueerd was.
	Volgens de chirurg zat deze nodus op een zeer vreemde en unieke plaats.
	De nieren, lever en het gebied er om heen waren schoon.

Het dilemma van de chirurg is:

	Wanneer hij de linkerbijnier zou verwijderen kan hij geen garantie geven dat de klachten verholpen zijn.
	Zou hij daarna constateren dat ook de rechterbijnier verwijderd moet worden heeft dit tot gevolg dat ik de rest van mijn leven, volgens hem, zware medicatie moet gaan slikken.
	De knobbel aan de rechterkant, bij het middenrif, zou verwijderd moeten worden, maar dit is een zware operatie, maar dat is niet acuut.
	Kortom: hij weet het niet en hij twijfelt over opereren.

Opties:

	Bij twijfel over nut van positief resultaat, wel of geen operatie?
	Chirurg wilt overleg. 

Afgesproken is:

	De chirurg gaat overleggen met de internist;
	Hij gaat ook de casus bespreken met het UMC (Utrechts Medisch Centrum), omdat de nodus op een unieke plek zit en het UMC dé deskundigheid heeft op dit gebied;
	Het is niet onmogelijk dat hij doorverwijst naar UMC;
	Voorlopig geen operatie;
	30 mei stond al een consult bij de internist gepland, deze moet doorgaan;
	1 juni terug komen op consult bij de chirurg.

Ik hoop dat ik het zo wat duidelijk heb gemaakt, in ieder geval voor mijzelf staat het mooi op een rijtje, zoals dat voor een ietwat neurotisch iemand betaamt.

Het is dus nu weer wachten op het vervolg en op wat er vanuit het UMC aan voorstellen komt.
Wat ik zelf vervelend vind is dat de duidelijkheid die er was weer weg is en alles weer onduidelijk is en voorlopig ook zo blijft. Ik had mij al ingesteld om snel onder het mes te gaan, maar dat zit er nu niet in. 
Zoals het nu is laat ik voorlopig ook nog niet in mij snijden. Gezien de unieke en vreemde plek van de nodus en het feit dat dit een zware operatie wordt, wil ik eerst weten OF dat ding er wel uit moet en wat de consequenties zijn wanneer alles zo is en zo blijft zoals het nu is.
Wat betreft het feochomocytoom, waar aan gedacht werd is het duidelijk: dat moest er uit omdat ik anders of hart en vaatklachten kon krijgen i.v.m. voortdurend te hoge bloeddruk en verhoogde kans op een hersenbloeding.

Nu ligt het voor mij weer anders en ik hou hier niet van!
Dus al met al verrassend, maar hoe meer ik er over nadenk, hoe minder enthousiast ik hier over ben.
Tot zover, ik wens jou veel sterkte met jouw operatie, ik wens je in ieder geval veel succes en een goed herstel. Laat mij weten hoe het verlopen is en hoe het met jou gaat. Ik hou je op de hoogte van 'mijn verhaal'.
groetjes,
Ger

----------


## amy

hallo,

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 21 jaar en ik heb een week geleden gehoord dat mijn huisarts een vermoeden heeft van feochromocytoom. Uiteraard ben ik zo snel mogelijk naar een nierspecialist geweest en deze bevestigd dat ik de symptomen zeker heb. 
Blijkt dat deze ziekte vrij zeldzaam is? En blijkbaar uiterst zeldzaam bij <30 jarigen? Weet iemand daar iets van?
Ik ben namelijk een beetje panisch na een uur googlen en heb wat dingen gelezen over deze ziekte die me niet bevallen... 
Ik heb heel vaak 'opwellingen' waarbij ik extreem rood aanloop ik gezicht. Hierna steeds lijkbleek. Ik heb een raar gevoel in mijn benen en armen dat meer wel aanwezig is dan niet. Ik ben altijd (of toch bijna altijd) 'druk' hierdoor diagnose ADHD gekregen... Geef regelmatig zomaar over en ben vaak misselijk.
Dat zijn zowat mijn belangrijkste klachten, hebben jullie gelijkaardige klachten?? en hebben jullie dan zo'n feochromocytoom?

groeten Amy

----------


## Ger

Hallo Amy,

Ik herken jouw klachten wel, behalve het braken. Daar heb ik nooit last van gehad.
Wel van een soort rilling over mijn lichaam, van mijn tenen tot aan de kruin.
Ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan i.v.m. mijn transipatieaanvallen, waarbij ik rood aanliep, het vreselijk warm kreeg en het net leek als 'opvliegers' zoals bij vriendinnen in de overgang. Ik was vaak misselijk en ook duizelig. last van evenwicht houden en ik ben enkele keren gevallen. Daarnaast had ik het weer koud of brak het koude zweet uit. Mijn bloeddruk was dan weer veel te hoog en dan weer te laag.
Van de huisarts verwezen naar een internis (nefroloog en endocrinoloog). Diagnose: feochromocytoom.
Sinds ik de medicatie gebruik (betablokker) gaat het beter.
De rest van mijn verhaal staat hierboven vermeld.
Mocht je nog iets willen vragen? Voel je vrij en uitgenodigd dit te doen.
Groetjes,
Ger

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Amy,

Ik heb je stukje gelezen en wil je op je hart drukken om je niet te druk hier over te maken Ik ben zelf 38 en loop al ongeveer 4 jaar met een feochromocytoom van ruim 8 cm in mn bijnier en heb anders dan Ger wel dat ik tijdens een aanval moet overgeven en heb dan ook zweetaanvallen en moeite om mn hartslag weer normaal te krijgen. Ze zijn er bij mij pas 3 maanden achter dat ik het heb via een MRI is er eindelijk duidelijkheid over en gaan ze mn binnen kort opareren. Ik wil er mee zeggen dat als ze het eenmaal onderzoeken is de kans groot dat ze er ook snel iets aan kunnen doen. De kans is groot dat je dan na een herstel periode alles lekker weer kan en mag. verder kan je ook mijn verhaal hier boven lezen als je specifieken vragen heb schrijf je maar misschien herken ik dingen of weet wat je van bepaalde onderzoeken kunt verwachten omdat ik al weer iets verder in het traject zit.

Sterkte groetjes,

San

----------


## Ger

Hallo San en Amy,

Helaas gaat het bij mij niet zo voorspoedig. Afgelopen weekend daalde mijn bloeddruk dermate dat ik, per order, van de dienstdoende internist, mijn medicatie heb moeten afbouwen. Ik had 4 x 400mg Trandate (betablokker) om mijn bloeddruk onder controle te houden. Zaterdag constateerde ik dat mijn bloeddruk veel te laag was 100/45 toen is en 1 tablet van af gegaan.
Zondag herhaalde zich dit echter weer en is er weer 1 tablet afgegaan.
Gevolg: mijn hormonale opvliegers zijn er weer en ik heb weer de hele dag hoofdpijn omdat de bloeddruk weer aan het stijgen is.
Ik hoop dat ik vandaag de internist kan bereiken.

San, wanneer word je nu precies geopereerd? Ik wens jou in ieder geval heel veel sterkte en succes en dat je een super afloop en hertsel hebt.
Groetjes,
Ger

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Ger,

Ik hoop dat je inderdaad met je internist gesproken hebt, en dat hij je andere medicijnen kan voor schrijfen. Ik heb dat probleem van hoge bloed druk niet ik heb normaal een vrij lage bloed druk alleen met een aanval schiet hij de pan uit ik heb wel medicijnen cardura ter voor bereiding op de oparatie, misschien kan je die wel verdragen? Ik heb morgen een afspraak met de anestesist en hoop dat ik dan ook hoor wanneer ik naar het ziekenhuis moet ik hoop heel snel ik kan niet goed tegen dit thuis zitten en niets doen.

Voor nu sterkte ik laat wel weer ff weten hoe of wat,

Groten San

----------


## Ger

Hallo San,


Vandaag (23 mei) naar de internist geweest. Ook hij was verbaasd over de uitslag van de MRI en is zeer benieuwd naar het overleg UMC en de chirurg.
De internist blijft volhouden dat de lab.-uitslagen, symptomen, CT-scan en de nucleaire scan duiden op een feochromocytoom op de linkerbijnier. Het schijnt dat deze gezwellen langs de hele ruggewervel kunnen voorkomen van nek tot aan sacraal-gedeelte (hoogte van de blaas) of op de bijnieren. Op de CT-scan waren geen tumoren bij de ruggewervels te zien, wel één bij de linker bijnier. 
Afspraak:
- uitslag overleg van de chirurg met UMC; 1 juni is afspraak bij de chirurg;
- afbouwen van de Trandate, nu naar 2 x 200mg en over 2 weken alles stop; 
- dagelijks frequent de bloeddruk meten omdat door afbouw van de Trandate de bloeddruk weer kan stijgen; 
- bij hoge bloeddruk of bij 'hormoon opvliegers' opnieuw contact opnemen met de internist en dan worden andere medicatie afgesproken.
- 11-12-13 juni 24 uurs urine opvangen om opnieuw de hormoonspiegels te bepalen. 
- 25 juni opnieuw naar de internist.

Het blijft dus allemaal onduidelijk en het wordt voorlopig zeker geen operatie. Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat de chirurg mij te melden heeft.
Dat was het. het blijft vreemd........

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met jou verder gaat. Het lijkt me erg spannend wanneer het nu gaat gebeuren. Hou je me op de hoogte?
Mijn verhaak wordt vervolgd, groetjes en sterkte,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Beste mensen,

Het Feochromocytoompje-update........
Vandaag naar de chirurg geweest en het was een kort bezoekje.
Hij had de CT-scans en MRI naar Utrecht gestuurd, maar die wilden ook alle lab-waardes hebben en therapieplanning.
Hij heeft nog geen bericht terug van Utrecht dus over 1 maand terugkomen.
Hem nog gevraagd of, mogelijk, beide knobbels kunnen groeien, maar dat was minimaal. Daarnaast zou ik het merken aan verandering van de bloeddruk, die zou dan weer gaan stijgen. Hij dacht wel nog steeds dat ik ooit geopereerd moest worden, maar voorlopig niet. 

Afspraak:
- Beleid van de Internist volgen: Trandate afbouwen en opnieuw 3 x 24 uurs urine opvangen voor hormoonbepalingen. 
- Regelmatig (2 x daags) bloeddruk controleren 
- 2 juli terugkomenin de hoop dat er antwoord was van Utrecht.
- Maandag contact met de bedrijfsarts om mij (in fases) beter te gaan melden.

Dat was het,
Fijn weekend en groeten,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Beste Sandra,

Hoe gaat het met jou? Al geopereerd en aan het revalideren? Ik ben erg benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen.

Het laatste nieuws van mijn ziek-zijnfront maar nog niet van mijn klachten. Daarover is het laatste woord nog niet gezegd en daarover dus meer....

Ik ga mij weer voor 100% beter melden, hoewel ik dat niet ben.
Ik ben naar de internist geweest en deze was erg verrast dat mijn hormoonspiegelwaardes in de urine meer dan gehalveerd waren.
Hoe het komt vindt hij een raadsel.
Wat te gaan doen is voor hem een nog groter raadsel. Afgesproken is dat: 
- ik de Trandate (medicatie) voorlopig blijf behouden; 
- er gewacht wordt op de melding vanuit Utrecht naar de chirurg, hopelijk op 2 juli, 
- wanneer dat geen resultaat oplevert word ik doorverwezen voor een second opinion naar een feochromocytoom-specialist in het Radboud in Nijmegen.

Omdat een en ander in tijd nogal gaat duren, heb ik, in overleg met de bedrijfsarts, besloten om mij beter te melden. Ik heb over 2 weken vakantie dus het komt wel goed........
Dat was het voor nu, groetjes en tot een volgende update!
Sandra, veel sterkte en succes!
Ger

----------


## sandrakremer

Hallo Ger,

Ik ben nog niet geopareerd dat gaat 12 juli gebeuren. Vrijdag a.s. ga ik het ziekenhuis in nu heb ik terwijl ik geen hoge bloeddruk heb 8mg candura per dag om de uitwerking van de hormonen tegen te gaan ik heb nu minder aanvallen maar ben wel een heel duf konijn en slaap veel. Ik moet vrijdag al opgenomen worden ter voorbereiding van de oparatie intensief bloeddruk controlen en een aantal dagen van tevoren aan het infuus om vocht in mn lichaam op te bouwen de oparatie kan zwaar voor je hart zijn schijnt. Ik laat je zeker weten hoe alles afloopt.

Hou je taai en fijne vakantie,

Grt Sandra

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

De laatste nieuwtjes van mijn bezoek aan de chirurg vandaag en kort samengevat: geen bijzonderheden.
Dus voor de diegene die nu wilt afhaken: het wordt vervolgd.
Voor de diehards het volgende:

Vandaag naar de chirurg geweest. 
Hij had de uitslag van Utrecht nog niet binnen en gaat hier nu actief voor bellen.
Ook hij vindt het een merkwaardige casus en hij weet ook niet wat hij er mee aanmoet. 
Hij heeft besloten om het komende maandag in het groot medisch overleg in met Maaslandziekenhuis te bespreken.
Daarnaast zal hij met Utrecht bellen en naar hun mening vragen.
12 Juli moet ik opnieuw naar de chirurg en dan hoopt hij een definitieve diagnose en prognose te hebben. Hij zal hier ook de mogelijke verwijzing naar het Radboud in Nijmegen bij betrekken.
Van opereren komt voorlopig niets en ik heb hem medegedeeld dat, zolang er geen duidelijke diagnose is en doelstelling voor een operatie, er wat mij betreft niet geopereerd wordt.
Wordt vervolgd.........

Beste Sandra,
Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte en succes. Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat en ik wens jou een voorspoedig herstel.
Ik zal de 12e aan je denken en voor je duimen !!!!!!!!
Nogmaals hou je haaks en ik hoop snel weer een bericht van jou te lezen !
groetjes,
Ger

----------


## Ger

hallo,

Het is 12 juli: Sandra wordt vandaag geopereerd.
Heel veel succes en sterkte en een voorspoedig herstel !!!!!

Ik zou vandaag naar de chirug moeten gaan voor het advies van een of andere prof. uit het UMC. Maar dat advies laat nog op zich wachten de het consult vandaag is geannuleerd en verschoven naar 27 juli......

Een gebed zonder einde, maar Sandra ik zal aan je denken en een kaarsje voor jou opsteken! (limburgs gebruik)
Tot gauw.
Ger

----------


## sandrakremer

Hai Ger,

Daar ben ik dan weer ik ben donderdag jl. thuis gekomen veel sneller dan verwacht. Laat ik bij het begin beginnen. De eerste week in het zieken huis viel best mee ik moest wel van dag 1 aan het infuus om voldoende vocht in mn lichaam te hebbe om mn hart te beschermen tijdens de oparatie ook moest ik 8mg cardura slikken om de 6 uur en ook ander medicijnen om mn bloeddruk anders te ver zou zakken Donderdag de 12e om 8 uur s, ochtends stond mn oparatie gepland Het is een zware oparatie geweest van 5 uur en ik ben pas vrijdag middag laat van de vekoever kamer af gekomen om dat mn bloeddruk nog slecht was en mn bloed heel veel zoals suiker kalium zuurstof enzv niet meer vervoerde mn tumor zat er zeker al 5 jaar en waarschijnlijk langer in die tijd heeft mn lichaam meer op hormonen en adrenaline gelopen dan op gezond bloed dus dat hersteld ook niet zo snel. Ze hebben me net onder mn ribben te hoogte van mn navel open gesneden en dan ongeveer 25/30 cm naar mn rechter zij toe. de tumor zat in een vlies en had nier mn niet ingekapseld maar als ze hem aanraakte ging mn bloed druk zo omhoog dat de oparatie weer stil gelegd moest worden later is gebleken dat hij niet een maar vier slaganders had aangemaakt dus was het een behoorlijke klus om die afte binden zonder dat mn hart ermee zou stoppen op een gegeven ogenblik heefd de chirurg het risco moeten nemen om door te zetten met gelukkig een goede afloop wel was de tijd erna bij de anestesie (verkoever) een hel af en toe kwam ik bij en lag met een buis in mn nek recht mn slag ader in en allerlei slangen en piepen en paniek enzv dat staat me nog goed bij. Daarna heb ik nog tot woensdag middag aan de morfine via mn ruggewerfel gelegen daar was ik ook behoorlijk ziek van toen die eruit ging knapte ik snel op, ik had ook nog een long ontsteking op gelopen dus heb tot de ochtend van vertrek antibotica via infuus gekregen en veel pillen nu gebruik ik alleen nog een paracetamolletje en gaat het fantastische. De tumor was een soort sinnasappen van ongeveer 10cm omtrek. Het is een beetje een warrig verhaal maar ik wilde je toch vast iets laten weten en ik ben niet zo goed in verslagen zoals jij maar als je vragen hebt zal ik ze met plezier beantwoorden. Hou je sterk.

Grt Sandra

----------


## Ger

Hallo Sandra,

Wat goed om te horen dat je de operatie hebt doorstaan, maar jeetje wat een verhaal.
Toe ik het las voelde ik een stroom adrenaline door mijn lijf gaan en begon flink te transpireren.
Jouw operatie is niet niets geweest. Knap van jou dat je het zo goed doorstaan hebt en nu verder aan het revalideren bent.
Gelukkig voor jou is het ergste nu achter de rug en ik hoop zo voor jou dat je klachtenvrij bent. Iets wat ik ook ooit hoop te worden. Wanneer ik jouw verhaal lees vind ik het erg eng om mij te laten opereren, maar wanneer ik daarna klachtenvrij ben: meteen, liever vandaag dan morgen.
Ik moet de 27ste juli weer naar de chirurg en ik hoop dat hij dan iets van Utrecht gehoord heeft. Afwachten maar.

Ik zal t.z.t. zeker gebruik maken van jouw aanbod voor meer informatie. Ik wens jou nu al het goeds en een zeer voorspoedig herstel en geen klachten meer.
Hou je haaks en tot gauw, groetjes,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

Nou mijn onderzoeken beginnen op een echte soap te lijken nu.
Ik had een afspraak met de chirurg en hij had overlegd met het UMC i.v.m. de operatie.. Dit gaat nu definitief niet door.

Vorige week bij de internist geweest. 
Bij de laatste controle van 3 x 24 uurs urine bleek dat de hormonenspiegels in de urine gedaald waren tot net iets boven de maximale waarde, terwijl dit eers een 4 voudige was.
Mijn bloeddruk wordt onder controle gehouden door de Trandate (labetalol) en die is goed.
Ik heb wel weer meer last van transpiratie aanvallen.
De internist weet het ook niet meer, en ik word er ook simpel van.
*Afgesproken* nu is om de medicatie te stoppen, ik weer regelmatig de bloeddruk gaan meten, zeker op transiratie-momenten. Wanneer deze 'aanvallen' aanhouden moet ik weer 24 uurs urine opvangen en dan stuurt hij mij door naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. hij zegt dat daar de superspecialisten zitten m.b.t. feochromocytoom.

Al met al: ik ben terug bij af. 
Over 5 maanden heb ik weer een afspraak met de internist en dan ben ik ruim 1 jaar bezig met het duidelijk krijgen van mijn klachten.
Tot zo ver mijn verhaal. 
Sandra hoe gaat het met jou? im ben benieuwd naar jouw verhaal.
groetjes,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Hallo beste mensen,

Het is alweer een tijd geleden dat ik iets van mij heb laten horen.
Ik ben een poosje 'klachten-vrij' geweest. in die zin dat ik geen last meer had van een hoge bloeddruk, hoofdpijn, dubbel zien etc.

Vorige week is de hoofdpijn weer begonnen. Ik krijg het niet onderdrukt door pijnstillers.
Ook is mijn bloeddruk en hartslag weer aan het stijgen. Ik heb last van dubbel zien. Ik ben ook erg moe en kan eigenlijk de hele dag slapen. Ik heb veel gewerkt dus ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik moe van van het werken of dat de klachten weer terug komen.
Ik heb mij in ieder geval weer ziek gemeld, alleen om uit te rsuten en te slapen. Mocht ik na 4 dagen de klachten nog hebben ga ik weer terug naar de internist. Deze gaat mij niet meer behandelen, maar hij gaat mij doorsturen naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. Hij zegt dat daar de echte specialisten zitten m.b.t. feochromotytoom..
Ik word er gek van wanneer alles weer opnieuw begint. 
Het is een ramp.
Groetjes en beterschap aan jullie allemaal en tot gauw weer,
Ger

----------


## djinn

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zie dat het rustig is op deze site (m.b.t Feochromocytoom)
Ik heb wat vragen en hoop dat iemand me wat wijzer kan maken.
Al 12 jaar met ups en downs ben ik zo ziek als een hond en word ik met alles beperkt vooral angst ik denk (dacht) dat ik het aan mijn hart heb9ECw wijkt af maar na onderzoek is hart gezond), ik heb zoveel ziekenhuizen van binnen gezien en men gooide het steeds uiteindlijk op paniekstoornissen op het laats geloofde ik het echt maar ik kan soms het niet tegen gaan mijn klachten :
-Gejaagd
-Kotsmisselijk
-altijd heet zijn van binnen (zweten soms) wel bij een aanval
-Hart op hol en erg overslaan (cardioloog heft dit bevestigd)
-Lijk bleek zien
-OOrsuisen
-Tinteling in benen
-Afgevallen 7 kg in 5 maanden tijd
-kramp op borst 
-Bij aanval hoge bloeddruk meestal 170/120 dit zakt na minuut of 10 vaak
-Hongergevoel en niet helder kunnen denken, 12 jaar gooit me het op stress 
-gezichtsstoornissen
IK ben vast dingen vergeten!!!!!!!
maar dat is het na mijn iedee niet okal wil ik het en probeer ik het te geloven MAAR NU 
Na onderzoek bij Hartspecialist een Professor geeft hij aan na aandringen en blijven doorzeuren ja je hart word aangedreven lijkt wel HEHEEH kwartje valt.
Hyperventilatie uitgesloten d.m.v testen.

IK word eindlijk serieus genomen totdat ik (ik noem naam van ziekenhuis niet maar zie dat er meer mensen hier daar weggestuurd waren )al 2 x voor Jan Lul weggestuurd ben van je bent een apart geval en weten niet wat we met je aanmoeten men zegt :

NA urine test 24 uur en bloedafname (verhoogde Urine )
toen 2e test  :Frown: dagopname)
Daarna Suppresie test in mijn bloed ook aangetoont iets verhoogde concentraties (Arts zegt ) het zou Feo kunnen zijn maar achteraf zegt men TEST op deze manier is niet altijd betrouwbaar en ik heb zo het gevoel dat ik elke dag wel 10 x bijna dood neerval.(waarom doet men die test als het niet tevertrouwen is)


NU gaat men na maanden onderzoek onderling beslissen wat te doen dus ik heb aangevraagd een MRI of CT scan en wat zegt men NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
we kijken het wel even aan terwijl ik soms 3 x in de maand op de 1e hulp lig met mijn klachten.

Ik heb er toch recht op ??weet iemand of ik dit zelf ergens kan laten doen ?ik wil gewoon na 12 jaar en nu helemaal dat het niet meer gaat zekerheid en ik kan echt niet langer wachten mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop en ik word er stressy en onzeker van.

Antwoord van Endocrinoog/internist is 

ALs we nu scan doen kunnen we zoveel vinden bijv.Cystes en straks halen we die eruit en dan heb je het risico van de Operatie gehad terwijl dat misschine niet het probleem is dat is toch niet te bevatten????

Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee en is er iemand die weet of ik wel recht heb op CT scan of MRI ??Mijn huisarts wil helpen maar zegt ja ik moet ok luisteren naar de Endocrinoloog/internist na de klachten en jaren van deze SHIT willen ze meehelpen maar er gebeurt gewoon niets.
Antwoord was als ik klachten heb gewoon naar huisartsenpost blijven gaan ze
zijn echt niet goed snik volgens mij na 12 jaar wil ik nu wel eens weten wat ik echt heb en mijn leventje oppakken. 

Ik vind persoonlijk ik heb klachten en ben bij 2 onderzoeken positief bevonden
(iets verhoogd terwijl ik me die dagen goed voelde .
dus ik wil antwoorden maar men blijft zeggen JA 1 op de Miljoen heeft dit dus we gaan niet zomaar een CT scan doen ik voel me rot kan niet meer (heb echt alles al gedaan van natuurgeneeswijzen tot praatsessies etc etc doktoren ziekenhuizen en ben ten einde raad.

IK ben wel blij dat dit forum er is zodat ik wat nfo heb kunnen vergaren.

Succes allemaal 

MvG
Simpiesampie

----------


## djinn

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zie dat het rustig is op deze site (m.b.t Feochromocytoom)
Ik heb wat vragen en hoop dat iemand me wat wijzer kan maken.
Al 12 jaar met ups en downs ben ik zo ziek als een hond en word ik met alles beperkt vooral angst ik denk (dacht) dat ik het aan mijn hart heb9ECw wijkt af maar na onderzoek is hart gezond), ik heb zoveel ziekenhuizen van binnen gezien en men gooide het steeds uiteindlijk op paniekstoornissen op het laats geloofde ik het echt maar ik kan soms het niet tegen gaan mijn klachten :
-Duizelingen
-niet tegen hitte kunnen gevoel flauwvallen
-Gejaagd
-Kotsmisselijk
-altijd heet zijn van binnen (zweten soms) wel bij een aanval
-Hart op hol en erg overslaan (cardioloog heft dit bevestigd)
-Lijk bleek zien
-OOrsuisen
-Tinteling in benen
-Afgevallen 7 kg in 5 maanden tijd
-kramp op borst 
-Bij aanval hoge bloeddruk meestal 170/120 dit zakt na minuut of 10 vaak
-Hongergevoel en niet helder kunnen denken, 12 jaar gooit me het op stress 
-gezichtsstoornissen
IK ben vast dingen vergeten!!!!!!!
maar dat is het na mijn iedee niet okal wil ik het en probeer ik het te geloven MAAR NU 
Na onderzoek bij Hartspecialist een Professor geeft hij aan na aandringen en blijven doorzeuren ja je hart word aangedreven lijkt wel HEHEEH kwartje valt.
Hyperventilatie uitgesloten d.m.v testen.

IK word eindlijk serieus genomen totdat ik (ik noem naam van ziekenhuis niet maar zie dat er meer mensen hier daar weggestuurd waren )al 2 x voor Jan Lul weggestuurd ben van je bent een apart geval en weten niet wat we met je aanmoeten men zegt :

NA urine test 24 uur en bloedafname (verhoogde Urine )
toen 2e test  :Frown: dagopname)
Daarna Suppresie test in mijn bloed ook aangetoont iets verhoogde concentraties (Arts zegt ) het zou Feo kunnen zijn maar achteraf zegt men TEST op deze manier is niet altijd betrouwbaar en ik heb zo het gevoel dat ik elke dag wel 10 x bijna dood neerval.(waarom doet men die test als het niet tevertrouwen is)


NU gaat men na maanden onderzoek onderling beslissen wat te doen dus ik heb aangevraagd een MRI of CT scan en wat zegt men NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
we kijken het wel even aan terwijl ik soms 3 x in de maand op de 1e hulp lig met mijn klachten.

Ik heb er toch recht op ??weet iemand of ik dit zelf ergens kan laten doen ?ik wil gewoon na 12 jaar en nu helemaal dat het niet meer gaat zekerheid en ik kan echt niet langer wachten mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop en ik word er stressy en onzeker van.

Antwoord van Endocrinoog/internist is 

ALs we nu scan doen kunnen we zoveel vinden bijv.Cystes en straks halen we die eruit en dan heb je het risico van de Operatie gehad terwijl dat misschine niet het probleem is dat is toch niet te bevatten????

Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee en is er iemand die weet of ik wel recht heb op CT scan of MRI ??Mijn huisarts wil helpen maar zegt ja ik moet ok luisteren naar de Endocrinoloog/internist na de klachten en jaren van deze SHIT willen ze meehelpen maar er gebeurt gewoon niets.
Antwoord was als ik klachten heb gewoon naar huisartsenpost blijven gaan ze
zijn echt niet goed snik volgens mij na 12 jaar wil ik nu wel eens weten wat ik echt heb en mijn leventje oppakken. 

Ik vind persoonlijk ik heb klachten en ben bij 2 onderzoeken positief bevonden
(iets verhoogd terwijl ik me die dagen goed voelde .
dus ik wil antwoorden maar men blijft zeggen JA 1 op de Miljoen heeft dit dus we gaan niet zomaar een CT scan doen ik voel me rot kan niet meer (heb echt alles al gedaan van natuurgeneeswijzen tot praatsessies etc etc doktoren ziekenhuizen en ben ten einde raad.

IK ben wel blij dat dit forum er is zodat ik wat nfo heb kunnen vergaren.

Succes allemaal 

MvG
Simpiesampie

----------


## djinn

Beste Allemaal,

Ik wil even iets aanstippen zoals jullie mijn eerdere mail hebben gezien :
Lid sinds:27-06-2008Locatie:asdPosts:6 werd ik verdacht van Feo maar uiteindelijk was dit niet zo het was angst daar moest ik het mee doen.
Ik heb van alles geprobeerd van cursus tot professoren ik wist dat er iets was maar ja als dokter uitgezocht zjjn dan houd het op LET OP wel had ik in het verleden 3x een slaaponderzoek gevraagd omdat ik veel last had van zweten s nachts en gevoel dat hart zou stoppen ik wilde ook dat ze me s nacht zouden opnemen maar nee totdat ik zelf nu half jaar geleden zo boos ben geworden omdat ik oo soms zo moe was er moest iets zijn en de oude klachten hielden aan soms met mindere periodes en soms ging het wat beter maar nu MIJN ADVIES VOOR ALS JE ONDERZOCHT WORD EN ZE KUNNEN HET NIET VINDEN, het zou niet kunnen want ik was zogenaamd niet te dik en veel s te jong mijn probleem achteraf was kaken waren te kort (onderontwikkeld waardoor ik snachts apneu kreeg) :: een slaaponderzoek aanvragen want nu eindelijk na zo een 25 jaar van stuntelen is bekend dat ik een zwaar slaapapneu heb klachten :
Kenmerken osas 
•slaperigheid overdag
•prikkelbaar (kort lontje)
•geheugen en concentratieproblemen
•extreem moe
•s'nachts vaak moeten plassen
•nachtelijk transpireren
•snurken
•ademstilstanden!
•ochtendhoofdpijn
•spierpijn vooral benen nek en schouders
dt-12974588Over apneu en osas
Vrijwel alle verschijnselen, die hiervoor in de lijstjes genoemd zijn, komen ook bij osas patiënten voor. Door gebrek aan slaap ontstaat concentratieverlies, verminderde seksuele belangstelling, lusteloosheid, gebrek aan energie, verhoogde prikkelbaarheid, slaperigheid overdag etc.. Daardoor ontstaan weer spanningen in de relatie en op het werk.
Een aantal zaken is heel specifiek voor apneu en osas. Een deel hiervan heeft te maken met de gevolgen van osas voor overdag. Daarvoor is de Epworth toets ontwikkeld. Het zijn een aantal eenvoudig te beantwoorden vragen, om te kijken of er mogelijk sprake is van een slaapstoornis. Maar de meest specifieke zaken voor osas vinden we natuurlijk in de nacht. Het kan zijn dat een osaspatiënt snurkt, dat is vaak het geval maar hoeft niet altijd. Maar hij heeft in ieder geval ademstilstanden. Als die langer dan 10 seconden duren noemen we ze apneu. Een heel opvallend verschijnsel is het nachtplassen. Als je niet in je diepe slaap komt, wordt geen anti-diuretisch hormoon aangemaakt. Dit is een hormoon dat in de hersenen aangemaakt wordt en die het seintje aan de nieren door moet geven dat het lichaam in rust is. Komt dit seintje niet, dan gaat de vochtproductie gewoon door. Vandaar de behoefte om te plassen. Een ander opvallend verschijnsel is het nachttranspireren. Transpiratiegolven, een soort opvliegers, komen ook bij depressie wel voor. Ze worden dan gezien als angstaanvallen. Bij osas is nachttranspireren vrij stelselmatig. Dit komt doordat, als je niet in de diepe slaapfase komt, ook de thermostaat (bij de mens de schildklier) niet in de nachtstand wordt gezet. Verder opvallend voor osaspatiënten is het voorkomen van hoofd- en spierpijnen, met name in de ochtend. Dit komt door het gebrek aan herstelslaap en de veelvuldige aanspanning van de spieren door de wekreacties.
Hét kenmerk van apneu zijn natuurlijk ademstilstanden en overdag in slaap vallen.
Maar ook nachtplassen, nachttranspireren en spierpijnen zijn kenmerkend.
Het lichaam is net een fabriek
Wat doet apneu met je? Door zuurstofgebrek en te weinig diepe herstelslaap raakt de menselijke fabriek ontregeld. Er zijn stoffen die in je hersenen die zorgen voor overdracht van informatie. We noemen ze neurotransmitters. Stoffen zoals serotonine, dopamine en noradrenaline beheersen emoties, geheugen en de eetlust. Bij een tekort voel je je gedeprimeerd, prikkelbaar, futloos, er ontstaat hoofdpijn, onvoldoende controle over emoties etc.
Vooral de hypofyse, een klein orgaantje in de hersenen, kan veel te lijden krijgen door apneu.
Zo maakt de hypofyse een aansturend hormoon voor vele organen, o.a. voor de schildklier en bijnieren. De bijnieren maken in het merg de "pep" hormonen adrenaline en noradrenaline en in de schors cortisol en aldosteron. Bij onbalans kan dit het bekende "korte lontje"veroorzaken. Noradrenaline is het hormoon dat je nodig hebt voor je geheugen. Het lijkt dus vaak of een apneupatient een "selectief" geheugen heeft, want het ene kan hij wel onthouden en het andere is hij kwijt. Maar de waarheid is anders, is je hormoon noradrenaline op of wordt het niet op tijd aangemaakt dan slaan je hersenen de informatie niet op.
Je kan het vergelijken met een auto, je hebt een volle benzinetank nodig om van A naar B te komen maar je hebt maar een halve tank, dus val je onderweg stil. Door gebrek aan diepe slaap raakt je hormonentankje maar halfvol. Je blijft ook 's nachts gebruiken. En nog belangrijker je maakt gedurende de nacht onvoldoende aan. Niet genoeg om de dag door te komen. Een middagdutje kan een beetje helpen om bij te tanken.
Het is een geruststellende gedachte dat die verontrustende psychische problemen veroorzaakt worden door stofjes in de hersenen en het bijnierschors.
Wat doet apneu?
•Door zuurstofgebrek en te weinig herstelslaap: 
•verstoringen in de aanmaak van neurotransmitters
•verstoringen in de werking van de hypofyse
•verstoringen in de aanmaak van bijnierschorshormonen
•verstoring in de werking van de schildklier
•door nachtelijke inspanning onvoldoende hormonen "over"voor de dag. Tankje is snel leeg!
dt-270404Een reparatieploeg en het komt in orde?
Het blijkt voor velen een geruststellende gedachte dat al die psychische en relatieproblemen die ze de laatste jaren ervaren hebben, terug te leiden zijn naar een gebrek aan bepaalde stoffen in de hersenen, schildklier of bijnierschors. Het zit toch niet alleen 'tussen de oren'. De vraag is dan wel: komt het automatisch goed als je aan de cpap bent? En zo is het dus niet. De cpap zorgt dat er geen nieuwe zuurstoftekorten ontstaan zodat de situatie niet verder verslechtert. Dat is maar een deel van het verhaal. Ten eerste is het lichaam gewend geraakt aan allerlei andere processen met veel activiteit in de nacht (er wordt bijvoorbeeld tijdenlang teveel adrenaline aangemaakt). Veel mensen ervaren vanaf de eerste nacht met de cpap verbetering, maar merken vaak na ongeveer 2-3 maanden een terugval, als de processen in het lichaam opnieuw ingeregeld raken. Ten tweede wordt niet alles automatisch hersteld. Afhankelijk van de periode dat osas onbehandeld bleef, is vaak veel schade aan verschillende organen ontstaan. In de vakliteratuur wordt er van uitgegaan dat volledig herstel wel 3 jaar kan vergen. Waarbij niet eens zeker is dat alles volledig herstelt.
Alleen slapen met de cpap niet voldoende!
Maar de patiënt moet ook wat doen. Je krijgt niks voor niks. Als je net met de behandeling van apneu bent gestart moet je het lichaam rust gunnen om te kunnen herstellen. Je neurotransmitters zijn nog helemaal uit balans, je krijgt nog wat afkick verschijnselen van je lichaamseigen adrenaline die je tijdens de onbehandelde nachten aanmaakte. Je bloeddruk en hartspier moeten normaliseren. Maar zeker na een half jaar moet je weer aan je conditie gaan werken. De cpap is een hulpmiddel, maar je moet door eigen inspanning het voordeel binnenhalen. Zoals hiervoor beschreven kan het goed zijn dat door de osas teveel eetlustbevorderende hormonen geproduceerd zijn. Maar daardoor zijn wel eetpatronen en gewoonten ontstaan, die nu afgeleerd moeten worden. Het kan goed zijn dat door gebrek aan energie het nauwelijks mogelijk was om te bewegen. Maar dat moet nu dan wel weer opgepakt worden. Het helpt bij het afvallen en verbetert de conditie. Door lichamelijke inspanning (wandelen, zwemmen, fietsen of fitness) worden ook endorfines aangemaakt, een soort lichaamseigen morfine. En zo werkt het ook. Ze geven een goed gevoel. Zo zijn er meer gewoonten ontstaan die afgeleerd moeten worden. In een vorig artikel (ApneuMagazinedecember 2005) hebben we beschreven hoe veel mensen in de periode vóór de ontdekking van osas, seks zijn gaan vermijden, omdat het niet meer zo goed lukte. Schuldgevoelens en schaamte zullen overwonnen moeten worden, anders ontstaat er nooit iets nieuws.
Kortom de cpap schept de voorwaarden voor een zo normaal mogelijk functioneren. Met de acceptatie daarvan is de eerste stap gezet. De rest zal je zelf moeten doen. Veel van de resultaten zijn afhankelijk van de eigen inzet. Kortom er moet gewerkt worden om op het voor jou haalbare niveau te komen.
Verschillen slaapapneu en burnout 
•Snurken is geen kenmerk van burnout, doorgaans wel van slaapapneu.
•Het voorkomen van apneus wijst op slaapapneu; een heteroanamnese is hiervoor van groot belang (en in mindere mate ook voor het snurken).
•Apneupatiënten klagen over slaperigheid overdag, terwijl burnout patiënten in de regel meer over vermoeidheid spreken.
•Mentale vermoeidheid is het kernsymptoom van burn-out; bij slaapapneu staat dit minder op de voorgrond en de klachten treden pas later in het beloop op.
•Slaapapneu is een erfelijke ziekte; voorkomen van slaapapneu in de familie moet de onderzoeker alerter maken op deze diagnose.
•Nekomvang, roken en overgewicht hangen samen met slaapapneu, maar niet met burn-out.
•Een relatie met werkstress (hoewel dit een subjectief gegeven is) moet bij burn-out aanwezig zijn; bij slaapapneu is dit geen factor van belang.
Het onderscheid zou zo eenvoudig kunnen zijn. Als iedere Nederlander van apneu wist, zou hij bij zijn huisarts kunnen melden dat hij denkt dat zijn klachten daarmee samenhangen. Voor huis- en arboartsen, psychologen en psychiaters zou het tot de standaardvragen moeten horen bij de gedachte aan burn-out:
•Snurkt u?


•Heeft uw partner met u wel eens gesproken over ademstilstanden tijdens uw slaap

misschien dat iemand hier wat aan heeft, ik zou willen dat ik dit in 2008 al gelezen zou hebben :-) 
succes 
mvg sem

----------

